# New PC in 7 years!! :D Help needed to finalize a config.



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2012)

*Moving on from Pen 4.. Finally!! 
*​Here's the questionnaire

*1. What is the purpose of the computer?*
Ans:  List of work I do in the order of priority (high to low)

a. Programming in Visual Studio 2010 and SQL Server 2008
b. Watching high quality (720p, 1080p) videos
c. Editing videos (using Adobe Premiere CS4 or Sony Vegas Pro)
d. Occasional games, mostly racing like NFS and types (not a gamer)


*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: Rs 20,000. 
I am on an incremental budget. Which for all purpose and intents means I can’t spend in one go. I can wait to buy some components in subsequent months. But to assemble a primary PC, I can shell < Rs 20k this month.

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: Been using Pen 4 for 7 years. So, I am accustomed to native clocks. Plus don’t think overclocking is a good idea, since it involves doing something a processor is not meant to do.

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Windows 7 with two or more linux distros (like Ubuntu and Arch)

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 500 GB is sufficient, since I don’t trust internal HDD’s anymore. (Have bad experiences).

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? *
Ans: No. I have Dell 19” monitor. Native resolution is 1440x900.

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: Monitor, UPS (bought recently), Keyboard and mouse (will buy a good one later) and Speakers.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: ASAP. Possibly before Diwali. Can’t wait no more for Trinity to arrive in India. :/

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: Never built a desktop before. But have experience in unscrewing and putting back all components together from mobo.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Delhi. Can buy from Nehru Place, or online if the difference is not much.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: I was waiting for Trinity to arrive in India since 3 months now. But as others say it could take another two months. And even if it do arrive it would be costly. Wait is killing me. And since my Pen 4 got kaput yet again two days ago, I think I have enough of it. And am finally up to purchase old but proven components like Llano.
I have worked on Pen 4 for seven years now against all kinds of mockery and abuses. So I think this jump will be quite substantial for me. And so even if I don’t get Trinity I think it still won’t matter to me much in terms of any noticeable difference.


After a lot of research and discussions I have made following list:


*Component**Model**Price*CPU*AMD A8-3870K**6678*​Mobo*Gigabyte A55M-DS2**3604*​SMPS*Cooler Master CX430v2**2450*​HDD*WD Caviar Blue 500 GB HDD Internal Hard Drive (WD5000AAKX)**3386*​RAM*G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 2 GB**880*​Cabinet*Cooler Master Elite 310 Cabinet (Red)**2016*​Optical Drive*Samsung 22x SATA DVD Writer**950*​Total*19964*


----------



## gameranand (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks good to me. Don't buy from flipkart, their prices are sky high. Search more online sites like SMC, Primeabgb, THE ITWares, Deltapage etc. You'll get a lot cheaper.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2012)

Actually, I consider prices from Flipkart to be upper bound. I quoted the same to keep in mind that it's the maximum I will have to spent! Of course I would first try to buy locally!


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 3, 2012)

wait for a few days...trinity is about to launch in India


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> wait for a few days...trinity is about to launch in India



I am hearing that for 3 months now... And please read the last para of my original post.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't think your suggested config is up to the mark, here are the reasons:-

1. AMD 1st gen APU or Llano has already reached their end of Life and they aren't compatible with newer APU or Trinity. So your upgrade path is actually closed.
2. 2GB Ram is very less for any kind of video editing.

Here is my suggestion:-
AMD FX 6100 (6 Core, 3.2 GHz, Turbo up to 3.9 GHz) @ 7.2K
Gigabyte 970A-DS3 @ 5.2K
Forsa GT 620 1GB DDR3 @ 3.4K (From Flipkart.com)
Corsair 4GB X 1 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 1.2K

Rest are same as you selected. Now the total price is around 22.5K and believe me, for the extra 2.5K you're spending, you will get large boost in performance. A 6 Core CPU is always advantageous over lesser core models. Also 4GB Ram is well suited for most of the applications. Suggesting you a dedicated GPU which is almost as strong as the integrated Graphics in 3870K.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 4, 2012)

in that case get a cheap FX setup...with llano you are purchasing an EOL product...


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2012)

Cilus said:


> I don't think your suggested config is up to the mark, here are the reasons:-
> 
> 1. AMD 1st gen APU or Llano has already reached their end of Life and they aren't compatible with newer APU or Trinity. So your upgrade path is actually closed.
> 2. 2GB Ram is very less for any kind of video editing.
> ...



Yes. You are absolutely right about Llano being at the end of line. I thought maybe A8-3870K is the next good thing after Trinity which is taking too much time to launch. So thanks for the suggestion.
But as far as purchasing a new GFX is concerned, as I said, I am on a budget this month. Which doesn't mean I can't spend next month. So I think I will postpone components like GFX for later.


----------



## ico (Nov 4, 2012)

next AMD CPU = new socket. next AMD APU = new socket. (same socket for both CPU and APU)
next Intel CPU = new socket.

GT 520 is not strong as HD 6550D in A8-3870K though. 

As far as future upgradability is concerned, pretty much every socket is a dead end at this point of time.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 4, 2012)

^^ Ico, I was referring to GT 620 which is a rebranded GT 430, not GT 520.

Vyom, one thing, none of the AMD 9XX chipset come with Onboard Gfx. So you can't have display if you don't have a dedicated Gfx card.

And regarding Socket Type, Ico, the problem is you can't find a powerful CPU which is capable enough for taking serious Audio/Video encoding and editing staff whereas in Bulldozer Platform, FX 6100 is already a capable CPU for its price. Also 3870K is the max you can get in llano platform whereas if you are going with Am3+ Path, there are plenty of upgrade path, the exiting FX 8120 and FX 8150 plus the Piledriver CPUs which is not even launched in India. So you are safe for at least couple of years in terms of availability pf higher end CPU in the same platform.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 4, 2012)

WD Caviar Blue on a lesser price:
Buy Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB SATA Hard Disk Drive [WD5000AAKS] in India at the best price. Screenshots, videos, reviews available.


----------



## Krow (Nov 4, 2012)

Just asking, why don't you go for an Intel rig?


----------



## ico (Nov 4, 2012)

Cilus said:


> ^^ Ico, I was referring to GT 620 which is a rebranded GT 430, not GT 520.
> 
> Vyom, one thing, none of the AMD 9XX chipset come with Onboard Gfx. So you can't have display if you don't have a dedicated Gfx card.
> 
> And regarding Socket Type, Ico, the problem is you can't find a powerful CPU which is capable enough for taking serious Audio/Video encoding and editing staff whereas in Bulldozer Platform, FX 6100 is already a capable CPU for its price. Also 3870K is the max you can get in llano platform whereas if you are going with Am3+ Path, there are plenty of upgrade path, the exiting FX 8120 and FX 8150 plus the Piledriver CPUs which is not even launched in India. So you are safe for at least couple of years in terms of availability pf higher end CPU in the same platform.


yea. Misread the GT 620.

Knowing him, I actually don't see him upgrading his CPU anytime.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2012)

Krow said:


> Just asking, why don't you go for an Intel rig?



Price to performance ratio. AMD is more VFM.
At least that's what I have observed 



ico said:


> Knowing him, I actually don't see him upgrading his CPU anytime.



You can't be more wrong buddy. At least this time.


----------



## Krow (Nov 4, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Price to performance ratio. AMD is more VFM.
> At least that's what I have observed
> 
> 
> ...



If you're upgrading in installments, better get a faster Intel rig than a VFM AMD.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 4, 2012)

I like clius's suggestion. Wait a little more for trinity?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I like clius's suggestion. Wait a little more for trinity?



In case you didn't read the original post completely, I would be more clear this time. Nothing's best then Trinity at the moment, but there are reasons I think I will not be able to get it.
1. Been waiting for 3 months now, and despite the fact that it's launched in US of A, its not being launched in India.
2. Sources say AMD could take another two months to launch Trinity for desktop PC's here.
3. Even if it's launched, it would be highly priced.
4. My primary PC (pen 4) is damaged beyond repair (at least that's what I wish). So I am out of PC's and working on company's laptop which I can only do so on weekends 



Krow said:


> If you're upgrading in installments, better get a faster Intel rig than a VFM AMD.



That sounds like a decent suggestion. If I am not able to buy Trinity, I think I should go for Intel atm, and then upgrade to a GFX next month.

*Now, there's more I want to share:*
The reason I put the budget to just less then 20k was that I wanted to have two PC's. This <20k PC I was thinking to use as secondary PC, or for my dad. Then whenever trinity is launched, I was thinking to buy that with more budget.

What do you suggest? I have two options:
1. Buy a rig on <20 k budget and later buy Trinity PC (since I really want my Primary PC to be Trinity).
2. Make an Intel rig now, upgrade to a good GFX later and forget Trinity.

Please help. I am in a serious dilemma...


----------



## Krow (Nov 4, 2012)

I vote for option 2. Always get the best of what is available in your budget. No point waiting for unicorns and flying horses. Since you're not much of a gamer, get a motherboard with Intel HD4000. Upgrade to a good graphics card after you get yourself a good 22" display.


----------



## Neo (Nov 4, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I like clius's suggestion. Wait a little more for trinity?



+1 

Call up that repair guy of yours and fix your P4 . XD 
Still I do not get one thing, how did you convince your dad ? XD


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2012)

Neo said:


> Still I do not get one thing, how did you convince your dad ? XD



I didn't have to convince anyone. I was waiting for Trinity. 

*PS: Out of confusion, created a poll.* 

Oops: Forget to add fourth option.* Buy a laptop instead. *The Trinity one.


----------



## Neo (Nov 4, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I didn't have to convince anyone. I was waiting for Trinity.





Vyom said:


> I didn't have to convince anyone. I was waiting for Trinity.
> 
> *
> Oops: Forget to add fourth option. Buy a laptop instead. The Trinity one.*


*
Where would you find a "Trinity" laptop for 20k? huh?*


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2012)

Neo said:


> Where would you find a "Trinity" laptop for 20k? huh?



Actually, you didn't read this post: 


> The reason I put the budget to just less then 20k was that I wanted to have two PC's. This <20k PC I was thinking to use as secondary PC, or for my dad. Then whenever trinity is launched, I was thinking to buy that with more budget.



I can buy laptop such as this: HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1.5GB Graph) any day on EMI.

But I prefer desktop more. But since there is so confusion to buy desktop, I wanted to put this as fourth option.
Also if I buy a laptop, even then I will have to buy a low end PC to make use of the 19" monitor I have and because it will be for home use.


----------



## Krow (Nov 4, 2012)

Just get an Intel desktop. Buy a tablet later. End of.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 4, 2012)

ico said:


> Knowing him, I actually don't see him upgrading his CPU anytime.





@vyom
say you bought your secondary 20k pc
now when you are gonna buy "your" pc ?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2012)

Piyush said:


> say you bought your secondary 20k pc
> now when you are gonna buy "your" pc ?



If I buy a secondary <20k PC, I can wait for Trinity for like 2-3 months more. If it shows up early, I will still be able to buy it next month or in January.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 4, 2012)

Last week, while in Kolkata, I had a chat with Mr. Subir Mishra, the Regional Manager of AMD in Easter Region, India and Bangladesh and as per him, Trinity will be available at the end of Nov and Piledriver at the mid of December. So I think you should wait a little


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Last week, while in Kolkata, I had a chat with Mr. Subir Mishra, the Regional Manager of AMD in Easter Region, India and Bangladesh and as per him, Trinity will be available at the end of Nov and Piledriver at the mid of December. So I think you should wait a little



Its good news then.
Well, if I am going to wait, I still will have to do something. Either repair pen 4, or built a low end PC (LEPC). Problem with the second option is that I don't have any components that I can re-use with the LEPC. Which means it would still cost significant (Rs. 14122, less locally).

*docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Avb5KHSVc5pzdG5TMVVnSnFFSXpxUzRsT1ZYRWt2MWc&pli=1#gid=0

So, should I go for this Atom configuration for now?


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 4, 2012)

just repair the p4  :\


----------



## Cilus (Nov 4, 2012)

Do you have other components apart from CPU and motherboard?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Do you have other components apart from CPU and motherboard?



I have components like 2 40 GB non Sata HDD's, DDR1 RAM and Intex 450 Watt SMPS, so nothing can be re-used. And because of that I want to upgrade to at least an Atom config, if I am waiting for Trinity.


----------



## Krow (Nov 4, 2012)

Just repair your warhorse.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 4, 2012)

Pen 4 chalao


----------



## Vyom (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok. I finally have made a decision.

First of all, I am NOT going to repair my Pen 4, so please no, "Use Pen 4" BS anymore.. 

Now.. I have planned to go for a low end PC while I wait for Trinity. Since this way my objective for having two PC's can be achieved. I already have Cabinet from my pen 4 rig. I just have to buy following components to make a low end PC. I also have a local Intex 450 Watt SMPS which most of you would agree could never be recommended. So I have chosen a low watt SMPS.

[GS]0Avb5KHSVc5pzdGFPSDd1V2JVTDFKSGxSRm5aSnlYVEE&single=true&gid=0&range=B2%3AD9&output=html[/GS]


----------



## icebags (Nov 13, 2012)

if u are to get trinity soon, why just don't use intex or get a cx430v2 instead, cx one will be re-useable. or if u use intex u can get better psu when getting trinity ?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 13, 2012)

icebags said:


> if u are to get trinity soon, why just don't use intex or get a cx430v2 instead, cx one will be re-useable. or if u use intex u can get better psu when getting trinity ?



Cause I want to make two PC's. This one would be the secondary, and I am waiting for Trinity/Piledriver to be assembled as my Primary PC.
And I have made some changes in the config posted earlier, updated them.

After a lot of *research *I came to a conclusion that FK is the only way to get this PSU (CX 430V2).


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 13, 2012)

Got the Mobo + CPU?

good for you, bro


----------



## Vyom (Nov 18, 2012)

Got the components on Friday and assembled yesterday! 

*Components:*

*i.imgur.com/JcW91h.jpg

*i.imgur.com/pIbIf.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Xs7SC.jpg

*i.imgur.com/272qX.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kyuik.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KCnk9.jpg

*i.imgur.com/AyktF.jpg

*Assembling:*

*i.imgur.com/ktX2C.jpg

*i.imgur.com/7MNTM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/HOitJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ROepw.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fWvVu.jpg

*Many more Pics in this album: *imgur.com/a/EGOks*


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 18, 2012)

Congrats   Everything from flipkart?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 18, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Congrats   Everything from flipkart?



Well, Mobo combo, RAM and PSU from Flipkart. Partly because it was the only place I could buy that mobo and PSU 
And Cabinet and HDD from nbaztec, a forum member.


----------



## _AkasH_ (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm in the same boat, looking for a rig for my dad. But I decided to go with a laptop. He just needs it for some Corel work and light Photoshop and mailing stuff. And also, lacking space in his room (need to buy another table for a desktop, too much hassle).

I found this HP Pavilion G6-1318AX Laptop (APU Dual Core A4/ 2GB/ 320GB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook is good enough. Will add 2GB RAM to that and that should be fine. Of course, you can do a lot better with a 20K desktop.

EDIT : Well, didn't see the second page. Nice build, congrats.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 18, 2012)

^^ Wow man. An APU laptop for just around 23k. APU is truly changing the way we analyze economic configurations.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2012)

@ Vyom
Which camera you used for those awesome pics.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 18, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @ Vyom
> Which camera you used for those awesome pics.



My Digicam: Nikon Coolpix L20, a 10 mp camera!


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 18, 2012)

lol, huge cabby, tiny  mobo


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2012)

Vyom said:


> My Digicam: Nikon Coolpix L20, a 10 mp camera!



Damn. If I were in Delhi I would have borrowed it from you but now I am in Bilaspur.


----------



## Neo (Nov 18, 2012)

Congrates Vyom. BTW, could have a got a microATX, no?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 18, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> lol, huge cabby, tiny  mobo


Yups. Elite 310 seems to be huge compared to my tiny mobo 
But could use this cabby when I will make Trinity/Piledriver based rig.



gameranand said:


> Damn. If I were in Delhi I would have borrowed it from you but now I am in Bilaspur.


Sorry, couldn't have given you my cam! 





Neo said:


> Congrates Vyom. BTW, could have a got a microATX, no?


Actually I was about to buy Intel Atom combo, since I wanted to make a cheaper config. But ico gave me this mobo's link which I couldn't resist buying.


----------



## icebags (Nov 18, 2012)

congos, don't forget to give us a little review of this tiny combo.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 18, 2012)

icebags said:


> congos, don't forget to give us a little review of this tiny combo.



Well, this tiny combo packs quite a punch. So sure I will post a tiny review of the same!


----------



## Neo (Nov 18, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Actually I was about to buy Intel Atom combo, since I wanted to make a cheaper config. But ico gave me this mobo's link which I couldn't resist buying.


I was referring to the Case mate.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 18, 2012)

Neo said:


> I was referring to the Case mate.



Lol, in that case, I may use this cabinet with a bigger mobo in future. I have 3 other lol cabinets, in which I can transfer the current config!


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2012)

Trinity is launching on November 22. Just got an invite for the launch. Should be in markets after that. There you go Mr 7 years in Tibet.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2012)

Congrats vyom

btw u didn't buy from PC shops in Delhi?


what is Trinity?


----------



## Neo (Nov 19, 2012)

Krow said:


> Trinity is launching on November 22. Just got an invite for the launch. Should be in markets after that. There you go Mr 7 years in Tibet.



Arigato gozaimasu.
BTW, you are sure right? Invite for what?
I am myself buying one. There might be a thread soon, I guess
Also, it wont go out of stock right? Seeing the number of people who want it. 

EDIT : Also any idea of FM2 mobos?



Zangetsu said:


> what is Trinity?


Google might help on that mate,


----------



## Ahmar (Nov 19, 2012)

Krow said:


> Trinity is launching on November 22. Just got an invite for the launch. Should be in markets after that. There you go Mr 7 years in Tibet.



Woah! 3 days left... are you sure??
i have to buy one when it will be available in local market.Thanks


----------



## vickybat (Nov 19, 2012)

*@ op*

Why are you after Trinity? Any specific purpose?
You need a powerful workhorse or a not so expensive balanced multimedia rig??


----------



## Ahmar (Nov 20, 2012)

vickybat said:


> *@ op*
> 
> Why are you after Trinity? Any specific purpose?
> You need a powerful workhorse or a not so expensive balanced multimedia rig??



if you are asking me... i need a not so expensive balanced multimedia rig.......


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2012)

Neo said:


> Arigato gozaimasu.
> BTW, you are sure right? Invite for what?


The product launch in New Delhi.


Ahmar said:


> Woah! 3 days left... are you sure??


Yes.



Ahmar said:


> if you are asking me... i need a not so expensive balanced multimedia rig.......



He's asking Vyom.


----------



## Neo (Nov 20, 2012)

Neo said:


> Arigato gozaimasu.
> EDIT : Also any idea of FM2 mobos?



Krow ^^


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2012)

No idea. I don't follow the desktop market anymore. You should ask Cilus or Sorceror.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 20, 2012)

Neo said:


> EDIT : Also any idea of FM2 mobos?



it will launch along with trinity APUs


----------



## Ahmar (Nov 20, 2012)

He's asking Vyom.[/QUOTE]
Well, i did not knew what op means


----------



## Cilus (Nov 20, 2012)

OP means Original Poster, the person who has actually created the current thread.


----------



## Ahmar (Nov 20, 2012)

Cilus said:


> OP means Original Poster, the person who has actually created the current thread.



Okay! Thanks


----------



## Vyom (Nov 21, 2012)

Krow said:


> Trinity is launching on November 22. Just got an invite for the launch. Should be in markets after that. There you go Mr 7 years in Tibet.


Well. I would have to wait to buy Trinity now. I would just say bad luck for me. 


Zangetsu said:


> btw u didn't buy from PC shops in Delhi?


I tried to. But AMD mobo are difficult to get in market. Specially this one was. Even quality PSU are rare. And if its available, its costly.


vickybat said:


> *@ op*
> Why are you after Trinity? Any specific purpose?
> You need a powerful workhorse or a not so expensive balanced multimedia rig??


I need an all rounder within a budget.

Meanwhile following are some benchmarks/technical specifications of my mobo Gigabyte E350N with AMD E350 processor and AMD Radeon HD 6300 Graphics onboard GPU.

*i.imgur.com/msDiv.png

*i.imgur.com/Wm2Ly.png

*i.imgur.com/UlYn2.png

*i.imgur.com/TCaBf.png

*i.imgur.com/Eo3nq.png

*3D Mark 06 Score:* *www.3dmark.com/3dm06/16994980

*i.imgur.com/1tR8U.png

*3D Mark Vantage result: * *www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4408020

*i.imgur.com/4lM3h.png

Couldn't calculate real world benchmark cause haven't installed much games. But while playing Black Mesa, FRAPS reported around 20-30 fps on 1024 x 800 res, and around 40-50 on 800 x 600 fps.


----------



## Ahmar (Nov 22, 2012)

Krow said:


> Trinity is launching on November 22. Just got an invite for the launch. Should be in markets after that. There you go Mr 7 years in Tibet.



Any news????


----------



## icebags (Nov 22, 2012)

good job with benchmarks.  and how does it feel while using it for daily usage ? office docs like multiple sheets of odt/doc/xls/mail/internet browsers etc ?


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2012)

Ahmar said:


> Any news????



They launched it. I didn't attend, I don't follow desktop market.


----------

